

The evolution of a homepage [UX] - jtcedinburgh
http://softwareprototyping.net/the-evolution-of-a-homepage/

======
toot
As someone who has yet to design their first site, this was a very valuable
look into the mockup process.

Does anyone have links to similarly chronicled site experimentation with
respect to HTML/CSS, revenue models, or a/b testing as I feel this would give
a fascinating insight.

~~~
jtcedinburgh
Not yet, although it's a great idea for an article. Revenue models is always
an interesting topic although many startups might end up being a bit cagey
about revealing their financials. I've been tempted to 'reveal all' for my own
site before, although there is always a danger that when potential customers
realise just how low budget things are, they might then be tempted to go to a
more established competitor... just a thought.

